# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  دانلود        Java™ 2 SDK version 1.4.1_01

## houshmand

Emulators موبایل موتورلا برای کار کردن به این 

https://sdlc2d.sun.com/ECom/EComActi...AB7C1F9E6A5C8D

احتیاج داره ولی هر کاری می کنم زمان دونلود error میده 
می خواستم ببینم این که نمی تونم دون لود کنم به خاطر این که ip من مال ایرانه 
و ایا جای دیگه هم وجود داره که بشه دونلود کرد یا این برنامه رو گیر آورد؟


To use and/or install the SDK components, your system must meet the following minimum system requirements:

Java™ 2 SDK version 1.4.1_01 or later 
Windows 2000 or Windows XP 
Motorola recommends using the version 1.4.x SDK, as it includes support for the Java Sound APIs. If you are using a version of the Java SDK earlier than 1.4, you will need to download the separate Java Sound support file. 
Quick Time 6.3 or greater is required for full audio support for some devices. 
Please note that you may need to download and install some optional components of Java 2 Standard Edition™ to support features such as HTTPS and serial port access.

----------

